# My attempt Hot *** Apple



## Dend78 (Sep 16, 2013)

used 5 cans frozen apple concentrate
way to many peppers- 2lbs give or take red and green jalapenos in a bag
water up to just over 2 gal
kicked in acid blend - whatever directions were i forget and i dont have pack in front of me
yeast nutrient - same as acid blend
yeast energizer - same
sugar - got it up to 1.100 like 3lbs is what i had to use
Red Star Pasteur Red

rehydrated yeast in warm water and tossed in a smell of sugar with it to get it going tossed in in the bucket about 30min later stirred and let it go came back about an hour later already had activitiy. this stuff boils and bubbles like no other its almost like stirring pepsi or mtn dew super gassy 

started this last thursday 9-12-2013
stirred and took a taste last night (9-16-2013)cause well why wait right? at that point i gave it the name Hot *** Apple flavor is good but shes got some real kick.


----------



## Arne (Sep 16, 2013)

I used 6 peppers in a gal. and for most it is pretty well undrinkable. Arne.


----------



## Dend78 (Sep 17, 2013)

hahaha i dont know how many i used exactly maybe 25 total bahahaha if nothing else it will be good for cooking


----------



## Elmer (Sep 17, 2013)

I made a 1 gallon welches grape and used 2 sorrano peppers.
it is undrinkable.
The heat I can take
The after tast is just a weird spicy pepper flavor.
Not one of a my better ideas!

I will use for cooking!


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a gallon of apple juice (strore bought) with 8 jalapenos (4 w/ seeds and 4 w/o). Will backsweeten and hope it is what I was looking for. A local meadery makes a Capsumel, mead with 3 different peppers in it that is awesome.

You guys aren't getting my hopes up for making a good drinker though.

Arne, 
I have been using that bottle of pepper wine you gave me to cook my chicken breast in. Makes for good stuff.


----------



## Arne (Sep 18, 2013)

Arne, 
I have been using that bottle of pepper wine you gave me to cook my chicken breast in. Makes for good stuff.[/QUOTE]

Guess we are going to see what a couple of extra peppers does for you. Glad you have found a good use for that stuff. Arne.


----------



## Dend78 (Sep 18, 2013)

yeah im gonna hit this with more apple concentrate after its done, i transferred it to secondary last night im afraid to stick my hydrometer in there for fear that it will end up like a cartoon where it comes out a charred stick hahahah.

i did give it a taste and i dont know but i think its hotter lmao, i stirred it and pressed the bag and about died, the co2 escaping from the top made for a great lung irritant i was hacking and gagging trying to get that done. it does have a good flavor for its age i think it will mellow out quite nicely though once its finished. if not always need a good cooking wine haha


----------



## Arne (Sep 18, 2013)

Yessir, the jalapino wines are definately interesting. A great cooking wine, stick a chicken leg in it, it will give a squawk and jump back out. LOL, Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 18, 2013)

Arne said:


> Arne,
> I have been using that bottle of pepper wine you gave me to cook my chicken breast in. Makes for good stuff.


 
Guess we are going to see what a couple of extra peppers does for you. Glad you have found a good use for that stuff. Arne.[/QUOTE]

I am hoping when I backsweeten it, it mellows it out.


----------



## Arne (Sep 19, 2013)

I am hoping when I backsweeten it, it mellows it out.[/QUOTE]

You know, I havn't even tried it with a bit of sugar. Might have to give it a try, but bet it doesn't change much.


----------



## Dend78 (Sep 19, 2013)

Arne said:


> Yessir, the jalapino wines are definately interesting. A great cooking wine, stick a chicken leg in it, it will give a squawk and jump back out. LOL, Arne.



haha i bet it does i feel like doing the same thing when i get around it, its very strange drinking something spicy


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I am shooting for the "pepper mead", Capsumel, that Moonstruck Meadery makes here in Nebraska. Starts out sweet, and then has some heat on the backend. Very, very good stuff and really smooth.


----------



## Dend78 (Sep 19, 2013)

sounds good to me


----------



## Arne (Sep 20, 2013)

Havn't tried the pepper mead, D.J. but bet yours is gonna be hot up front, hot in the middle and hot at the end. Just like mine, only maybe a bit hotter. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Dend78 (Sep 30, 2013)

well crap came home last night opened up the closet noticed hmm that wine seems extremely low in that carboy........because its leaking on the floor!!!!!!!!!!!! huge crack in the bottom of one of my carboys = about 1 gallon of this wine on the floor still got some but if its good ima be upset when i run out.

RIP Carboy


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 30, 2013)

Arne said:


> Havn't tried the pepper mead, D.J. but bet yours is gonna be hot up front, hot in the middle and hot at the end. Just like mine, only maybe a bit hotter. LOL, Arne.



haha
If so, it may have to sit awhile or get blended with some apple wine. It is getting clearer but has quite a ways to go to get clear like yours was.


----------



## Arne (Oct 2, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> haha
> If so, it may have to sit awhile or get blended with some apple wine. It is getting clearer but has quite a ways to go to get clear like yours was.


 
Mine was sitting for the better part of a year before you saw it. Cleared on its own pretty good this spring after being in my cold basement. Arne.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 9, 2013)

yeah this stuff burns the hell out of your throat when you drink it hahah, had to pull some off the top so i could back sweeten, first couple of drinks are like oh no what did i do, then everything goes numb but you can still taste it all so life is good haha


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 9, 2013)

Dend78 said:


> first couple of drinks are like oh no what did i do, then everything goes numb but you can still taste it all so life is good haha



haha
That is awesome.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 9, 2013)

Arne said:


> Mine was sitting for the better part of a year before you saw it. Cleared on its own pretty good this spring after being in my cold basement. Arne.



Did you just let it sit, or rack it any and add K-Meta during that year?


----------



## Arne (Oct 9, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Did you just let it sit, or rack it any and add K-Meta during that year?


 
Racked it when it needed it, added a little k-meta as time went on. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 10, 2013)

My last batch of Jalepeno-Banana pepper wine I used 14 Jalepeno and about 10 Hot Banana peppers for a 3 gallon batch using Niagra wine juice as the base. Outstanding. Definately has a bite. Need to consider getting extra and making another batch for this year. Heading to the farms this weekend for pumpkin patches so may pick up some peppers while there.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 10, 2013)

good call! i like this stuff its good just like i said those first 2 drinks are like oh no, but the flavor is so strong its awesome


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 15, 2013)

well its official its a 3 drink minimum for this stuff, first two drinks have to burn the hair off your tongue and throat the 3 drink is when you really get the flavor and its pretty darn good


----------

